# HID headlights and Led backup lights



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

6000k HID's in the stock housings will glare all over the place. It's illegal to plug and play HID's into the stock housings because of the glare to oncoming drivers. Retrofit projectors or sticking with whiter halogen bulbs such as Philips Xtreme Power H13's and a headlight harness are the only ways to go for headlights. 

For LED's, I'm thinking that some tower LED's with a LED in the center will suffice.


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

Can I fit this into my original headlights
? 
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B00DDTOS5I/ref=mp_s_a_1_fkmr1_1?qid=1373128567&sr=8-1-fkmr1&pi=SL75

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Retrofits on the Cruze generally need aftermarket headlights, since the adhesive used on the OEM headlights is difficult to get off.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

sciphi said:


> 6000k HID's in the stock housings will glare all over the place. It's illegal to plug and play HID's into the stock housings because of the glare to oncoming drivers. Retrofit projectors or sticking with whiter halogen bulbs such as Philips Xtreme Power H13's and a headlight harness are the only ways to go for headlights.
> 
> For LED's, I'm thinking that some tower LED's with a LED in the center will suffice.


What is the difference between the different bulbs such as h7 and h11 and h13?I'm totally new to this. And can anyone link me to some led's that are bright enough for backup lights? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Luigi said:


> My question is simple. I have become very fond of the white lights on my car, and would like to expand them to the reverse and headlights. What LED bulbs are good for reverse lights? And what do I need to convert my standard headlights to HID? I have no idea what I need in terms of equipment and bulb sizes and etc, but I have no problem installing it myself. I would like 6000k lights. Thanks!
> 2014 cruze diesel
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


For the revers lights you need an equivalent LED bulb to 3057, and you will need an H13 Hi/Low Beam kit for your headlights... Depending on where you live it's not illegal.. not here in Canada anyways... But if you know how to properly adjust the light so the glair isn't in drivers eyes like me, you won't have any problems anyways... My lights are super bright and are pointed in a great distance with no more light then stock halogens above the cut out


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Luigi said:


> What is the difference between the different bulbs such as h7 and h11 and h13?I'm totally new to this. And can anyone link me to some led's that are bright enough for backup lights?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Base type, bulb design, and brightness. Our Cruze takes a H13 headlight bulb. It has ~1000 lumens on low beam and ~1500 lumens on high beam. Both filaments are combined into 1 bulb. There are issues with all vehicles (Ford, Chrysler, GM, some others also) running H13 bulbs burning/melting the stock headlight harness due to the poor heat dissipation offered by the H13's tiny contacts. It's happened on here a few times. The burning/melting is why we recommend upgrading the headlight harness to a standalone harness when doing anything with brighter headlights. It's much easier and cheaper to replace a melted connector on a standalone harness than the same connector on the factory harness. 

Here's a harness that has worked for many folks on here with a few mods to keep the DRL working as intended: Putco 239008HW Premium Automotive Lighting Wiring H13-9008 100W Heavy Duty Harness and Relay : Amazon.com : Automotive

Here's a link to Philips Xtreme Power bulbs. They will burn out faster than normal bulbs. This might be an issue depending how much you drive: Amazon.com: Philips H13 9008 X-treme Power Headlight Bulb, Pack of 2: Automotive

And, I've heard good things about superbrightleds.com. They're not the cheapest, but they do come recommended.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Base type, bulb design, and brightness. Our Cruze takes a H13 headlight bulb. It has ~1000 lumens on low beam and ~1500 lumens on high beam. Both filaments are combined into 1 bulb. There are issues with all vehicles (Ford, Chrysler, GM, some others also) running H13 bulbs burning/melting the stock headlight harness due to the poor heat dissipation offered by the H13's tiny contacts. It's happened on here a few times. The burning/melting is why we recommend upgrading the headlight harness to a standalone harness when doing anything with brighter headlights. It's much easier and cheaper to replace a melted connector on a standalone harness than the same connector on the factory harness.
> 
> Here's a harness that has worked for many folks on here with a few mods to keep the DRL working as intended: Putco 239008HW Premium Automotive Lighting Wiring H13-9008 100W Heavy Duty Harness and Relay : Amazon.com : Automotive
> 
> ...


I have not heard of any h13 melting the harness..only from people who have tried to put more power to them with the improper size wiring... Any hid kits will be good just if you buy on eBay look for quality in packaging and so on and you should not have a problem


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

HID's are great but I've heard bad things about the China made ballasts' you find on the cheap units, you'll be replacing them within a year.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

^^^ Ill defy that lol.. I bought my hid kit on ebay for 22$. Over a year and a half now!


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

MINI 3NI said:


> ^^^ Ill defy that lol.. I bought my hid kit on ebay for 22$. Over a year and a half now!


Some eBay kits are great but some are crap and they may still work but the lumens are cut in half and are no better then stock most times worse, I have a set off eBay but I looked up a good name brand not just some random deal... But you could have some winners if your happy thats great, I got replacement bulbs for spares at like 14 bucks but good brand


----------



## KaP10 (Mar 18, 2015)

Check Out This Retrofit that someone is doing on the Cruze Talk Facebook Group


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I tried a moderately priced kit in my stock housings and one of the bulbs plastic bases broke, while I was driving, and the headlights were on....needless to say the hole the bulb goes in got charred and partially melted and the whole housing filled with smoke.....after that I was traumatized, bought projector headlamps, and a QUALITY kit from theretrofitsource.com .......they're hands down the best in the business, Idc what anyone says.

Not saying my situation will happen to everyone, but it sure wasn't fun happening 2 weeks after purchasing my car.


----------

